# Life in Cyberjava for a lady



## sandeeprc (Sep 10, 2016)

Hello Wonderful people of this forum, 

My wife is planning to move to cyberjava for an assignment and I will join her after some months. Then we will take up jobs in cyberjava.. Need some information

1) how safe is it for a single lady?
2) what is the average cost of living in Cyberjava?
3) what is the average salary for an IT professional for leading a decent life in Cyberjava? Approx number in RM if can.
4) where can we find good places/apartment/house to stay in cyberjava?
4) we love travelling, what are the good places to explore near cyberjava?

Thanks,
SRC


----------



## jlceau (Nov 12, 2016)

sandeeprc said:


> Hello Wonderful people of this forum,
> 
> My wife is planning to move to cyberjava for an assignment and I will join her after some months. Then we will take up jobs in cyberjava.. Need some information
> 
> ...


1) Pretty safe in Cyberjaya compared to other parts of Malaysia.
2) Each meal can cost about average of RM8-11 ringgit with a drink. Decent indian rice.
3) An OK life will be RM4,500 onwards before I consider moving here. Comfortable above RM8,000. The median income in Malaysia is RM3,000.
4) Try iBilik.my (i can't post links) and mudah.my (i can't post links)
5) There is plenty to do in Malaysia. I've been here almost 2 years and I'm not bored of it yet!


----------

